# Here is my first steel bridge!!



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally decided to give one a try. I used 1/2 x1/2 square tube, 16 gauge. The bridge was stick welded and then I soldered all the joints to give it a smooth apperance. It is about 6' long and 14.5" tall.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

That thing looks like it would hold a house! Nice work!


----------



## lurch (Dec 27, 2007)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW That sure tuned out nice.     I bought a mig welder, taught myself to weld, and  built mine out of   3/4 squar tube.  It sure was a learning experience.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That came out nice and you probably don't have a lot of $$ tied up in it!


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very very clean, nice job!

Raymond


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you did a great job on that bridge. One suggestion though would be to add 2 stringers the length of the bridge on the bottom for the track to sit on. It would look way more prototypical that way. Also right now with the track setting on the bridge that way all the weight of your trains is on the track rails.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done.  I, too would suggest the stringers on the bottom to support the track.  Wonderfully done.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01/14/2008 6:51 PM
Very nicely done.  I, too would suggest the stringers on the bottom to support the track.  Wonderfully done.

I agree with Stan   I used stringers.   I made them from    3/4 inch wide by 1/8 thick  flat steel.   It came in  10 ft lengths.    I  welded them in place.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe

Nobody complained when I set a vice on my credenza, but I think a welder would be pushing the limit/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a six foot by 6" piece of c- channel as a bridge now. I was going to set that inside the bridge. That is why there was no stringers welded in. I probably should have said that along with the post.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

beautiful work


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

we need a delete post button for ooopppsss


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to see you place some GMM cat walks in it finish it out sitting on two 1/2" stringers. But you have to have 8" inside to inside clearence.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

You know what would really look great would be Garden Metal Models tie strips with the catwalk and railing on the inside of that bridge!


----------



## coolhand (Jan 7, 2008)

N>S. To use a a "C" channel would be like putting a girder bridge through a truss bridge. IMHO it would detract from the beauty of the truss. 
You did a great job on the bridge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By coolhand on 01/25/2008 7:27 PM
N>S. To use a a "C" channel would be like putting a girder bridge through a truss bridge. IMHO it would detract from the beauty of the truss. 
You did a great job on the bridge.


I remember a  few years back that someone posted a picture on MLS of a  1:1 rail road bridge that looked exactly like  what you discribe.   And I think  it was Marty.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

Your Bridge looks very nice, first one eh? heck you keep building like that you will be a pro in no time at all, Dean was nice enough to post some pics of my first bridge, I cannot figure out how to post my pics to save my life LOL, anyways there are 2 pics of my first attempt posted in the begginers forum under " An Introduction" once again Keep up the good work !!!! 
Ben


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks nice, but PLEASE do not put the channel inside, run two more stringers to support the track. 
Jerry


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I probably will just run two stringers or there is a guy in our club that said he would make me a nice wood deck for it. I would like to use the GMM handrails, but I am cheap and would rather just make something.


----------

